# european mounts?



## browningabolt (Jan 17, 2007)

I live near grand rapids,MI. and I would like to know of anyone who does european mounts using beatles. ANYONE with a person who does this close bye, info would be very much appreciated. Thanks A-Bolt


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I send all of mine to a guy in Belding and he uses beetles.

Jason Tyler -(616)894-2604


----------



## browningabolt (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks alot for the info I think I will give him a call.


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

I decided to save myself and friends some money and bought beetles for myself, pretty easy to take care of I fed them dry dog food all summer, about ten lbs. for the summer and keep a heat light on the all winter and give them skulls, I have a couple thousand bugs now and they can do a skull in a couple days.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Rancid is a site sponsor with beetles.


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks ebowhunter but I have to clear something up.I used beetles before,but have switched to a much better and dependable method.I have had my site updated quite awhile now that does explain that.The method I use now is much more thorough as far as getting skulls cleaned.There is still NO boiling bleaching and absolutely zero shrinkage.I want the best possible work out there and I will settle for nothing else.The new method means more work for me but prices are the same.Quality is better than before.
I want to make sure no body is mislead in what I do.Thanks for reading this.
Rancid


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Rancid is a site sponsor I used last year... with good results.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...if you have beetles, no matter where they are kept....and you have mounts in your house...sooner or later, they are going to get in and destroy your mounts. So, anybody who might be thinking of starting up a bug farm would be wise to give much consideration to this endeavor.

Mitch


----------

